# Grey & Black Tanks



## ER_traveler (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey guys after using our trailer eight times this season its time to put it up for a few months. I am wondering if it is ok to leave the drain valve from the tanks open (after completly emptying + rinsing them out) over the winter? We live in the Northwest so it rarely freezes here for long periods of time so we could probably get away with leaving the gallon of water + chemicals if necessary. What do you all do?

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess it is about that time of year again.









You can leave the bayonet drain valves open. I leave all of mine open and leave the cap off as well, however, I will stick a wad of paper towel in the opening just to keep birds and stuff out. Once I drain the low points and the fresh water, I'll put those caps back on. Same with the water heater, once drained, I put the plug back in.

Last year, I wrote up a short article on winterizing. Even in SEA or PDX, I would winterize unless your rig is in enclosed storage and you know for a fact it won't freeze. I have seen it freeze in SEA.

Winterizing


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't recommend leaving any valves open once you drain things, to easy for bugs/critters to find their way in. Once you flush things out good cover the openings. Even if you blow the lines running RV antifreeze is a good idea. My plan for this year is to blow the lines between our trips then after our Thanksgiving trip I'll run antifreeze in the lines until late February. If we have a mild winter we maybe out earlier though.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I leave the valves closed all the time. On our last trip of the season I drain the tanks completely. When I get home and winterize I use plenty of antifreeze so it gets down into the tanks and keeps the valve seals wet. There's plenty of room for expansion if it does freeze. At the most with the antifreeze in the tank, any water would probably just get slushy.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

the short answer is NO

and the long one is NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !

I would say no since both tanks are already well vented and if you leave it open animals and wasps and bugs will get into that big opening... then you got some problems that no amount of water is going to get out...


----------

